# Fight Political Correctness



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw this posted on another police board.

Please check out this new Conservative Resource dedicated to fighting Political Correctness. It would be much appreciated if you would forward the link on to as many people as possible. I, like many of you, am trying to make a difference by fighting to preserve what made and makes this country great. This difference whether larger or small depends on you spreading the word. 
Thanks!

Fight Political Correctness!
www.FightPC.net


----------

